# Mortar



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

29 tons of sand?! by yourself you will be there till 2022


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

7 batches per yard...3.3 yards is a ton...you dont need 29 tons lol.

EDIT if my calculations are right you need 35 yards(9 tons),but nowhere close to 29 tons.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

WAY more than 3.3 yds in a ton. a ton and a yard are almost equal.

27 cuft in a yd. Assume stone weighs 120-150lbs/cuft, nature crushes into sand and there's 1/3 voids (why you need 1/3 ratio of cement) and you come up with 2000-2500lbs/yd


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

A yard of C-144 masonry sand at the correct moisture content is around 2800 pounds.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

wow, just get 30 bags and when they are gone get some more.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

What size brick are you using? A typical 8x2 3/8 +/- brick is right at 6 brick/sqft which is 0.166667sqft each. I think the online calculator is pretty close but I think you'll be light on cement. But you can always get more. You can't always bring it back. And i would really consider finding someone to lay those for you. Laying brick isn't all that hard. it's laying them with a reasonable amount of speed that is the trick.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

I dont think online calculator is close on sand at all...it is close on mortar,I got 180ish bags but 202 is safe number...29 tons of sand is too much though.

heres a good one

http://www.unitconversion.org/volume/cubic-yards-to-ton-registers-conversion.html


----------



## Handyman278 (Apr 17, 2012)

TheItalian204 said:


> 29 tons of sand?! by yourself you will be there till 2022


I can lay anywhere from 1000 to 1250 brick in a day but I was going to pick up a few Mexicans from hd and have them do


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone that can lay 1200 brick in a day doesn't ask how much Portland they need....


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Handyman278 said:


> I can lay anywhere from 1000 to 1250 brick in a day but I was going to pick up a few Mexicans from hd and have them do


whats the straight run? I have to admit,I guess I need to get out of the trade...you putting me to shame here,I am licensed bricklayer and I can lay only about 800-1000 on good straight run...

Maybe you are in wrong business...:whistling

EDIT P.s. Do me a favor,record a video when you are laying your house up...I am sure myself and couple of guys here would enjoy seeing guy that can lay 1200 at works


----------



## Handyman278 (Apr 17, 2012)

TheItalian204 said:


> whats the straight run? I have to admit,I guess I need to get out of the trade...you putting me to shame here,I am licensed bricklayer and I can lay only about 800-1000 on good straight run...
> 
> Maybe you are in wrong business...:whistling


When I was younger I was tought by the most well known mason around. Idk I only got up to 1250 once and other than that its been close to 1000 but never less I worked for acompany that if you didnt do that much in your 8 hour day you had to stay and Finnish and you only got paid for 8 so you learn how to throw down some brick. They were all prety long I dont remember what they were


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I think you added a zero. You lay 1000 brick a day. I'd love to see that. If you can do that you should be running a crew and whipping them cause they can't keep up. The Union has a saying, "480 minutes in a day, 480 bricks to lay" meaning that is the minimum that a brickie needs to lay to be worth employing. You're a handyman and you double that? this thread is getting more and more ridiculous. You and your mexicans can have fun to gether


----------



## Handyman278 (Apr 17, 2012)

JBM said:


> Anyone that can lay 1200 brick in a day doesn't ask how much Portland they need....


I have never mixed it I just lay it


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Handyman278 said:


> When I was younger I was tought by the most well known mason around. Idk I only got up to 1250 once and other than that its been close to 1000 but never less I worked for acompany that if you didnt do that much in your 8 hour day you had to stay and Finnish and you only got paid for 8 so you learn how to throw down some brick. They were all prety long I dont remember what they were


Conditions of straight run are definetly a factor thats why I asked whats the straight run on your house?.

What kind of joints are you planning to incorporate? also which rows are you planning to put wall ties into?

Just curiousity,not like I dont believe you 

So they just started you off at laying? wow crazy...I thought you need to break your back year to 4 years before you even see a trowel..


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You lay it on thick too, Brother....


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Really..jumped over the tending job straight to master brick layer...


----------



## Handyman278 (Apr 17, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> I think you added a zero. You lay 1000 brick a day. I'd love to see that. If you can do that you should be running a crew and whipping them cause they can't keep up. The Union has a saying, "480 minutes in a day, 480 bricks to lay" meaning that is the minimum that a brickie needs to lay to be worth employing. You're a handyman and you double that? this thread is getting more and more ridiculous. You and your mexicans can have fun to gether


Handy man is what my wife calls me I have a new construction company. I have never been in the union and I dont ever plan on it I hate then they take your money and dont do anything for you.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I smell a big spritz coming up :laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Handyman278 said:


> I have never mixed it I just lay it


Never? You've never thrown a bag of good ol' type N on the mixer....


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

sounds like someone built a house without making a cut with a saw...


----------

